# Best appetizer to make from baguette?



## chave982 (Feb 21, 2007)

Anybody have any good recipes for appetizers made from sliced baguette?  I love using it, but the only thing I usually end up using them for is smearing roasted garlic on them.  

Any other ideas?


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 21, 2007)

Her is what I do with slised bagette. Spread a little bit of butter on both sides and fry it until lightly brown. Set aside. You can also simply toast on both sides. I just love that fried taste. Mix together some good ketchup and unsulted butter. Till it is smoth and can be spread like regular butter. Spred on the toast liberaly (or to your liking). Sprinkle with freshly gradwd cheese, what ever kind you like. Serve. I like it when the toast is still a little bit warm, yum.


----------



## lulu (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow, hundreds, olive paste, I had a lovely artichoke paste and truffle oil paste on Saturday, tomatue sauce full of anchovies, a slice of tomato and a thin slice of goat's cheese, a caper paste, tomato sauce and olives, a slice of cheese with fruit and a little honey, goat's cheese, prosciutto and figs and honey  (I can do this for some time...) any of the above, or anything else, on the lightly toasted baguette slices under the grill/broiler untill appropriate


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 21, 2007)

My all time favourite.  Thinly slice the baguette, brush with olive oil, and broil until light golden.  Top with very thinly sliced leftover medium rare steak, (or roast beef).  Top with a dollop of Bearnaise.  Or, top with caramelized onions mixed with a bit of roasted garlic and balsamic reduction.  Or top with a homemade olive salad.  Or top with prosciutto and gruyere, and place under broiler.  Or, or....  I love baguettes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 21, 2007)

In broad terms Crostini...Even broader Canapes....Lots of possibilities


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 21, 2007)

make Mini-Pizzas, spread a little ketchup garlic oregano and basil mix on them, a single peperoni slice and top with mozzeralla cheese, then toast like it was a pizza.

Kids love them too 

edit: oh Yeah, and I seem to rem seeing something done where the end was cut off, the soft bread part in the middle was taken out and used with a meat and herb mix (raw) then packed back into the hollow stick and cooked, allowed to cool and put in the fridge, then taken out when chilled and carefuly sliced, but I don`t rem all the details, Sorry :S


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 21, 2007)

Can you put your thinking cap on and remember that one soon, YT??? Sounds great!


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 21, 2007)

I`de love to, but it was about 15 years ago, all I can say is that it contained ground meat, onions and herbs (salt and pepper as per usual) and the bread you took out the middle, that was all mixed up in a bowl after the bread was crumbed, I can`t even say if they used an Egg binder or something, I just dont remember, Sorry


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 21, 2007)

chave982 said:
			
		

> Anybody have any good recipes for appetizers made from sliced baguette? I love using it, but the only thing I usually end up using them for is smearing roasted garlic on them.
> 
> Any other ideas?


Sliced baguette is the basis for all sorts of Bruschetta (pronounced Brus ketta, please!) and Crostini.  All are delicious, so it just depends upon what you feel like making, or what you have in the fridge that you want to use up.  Chopped up tomatoes and garlic are not even the TIP of the iceberg!


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 21, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I`de love to, but it was about 15 years ago, all I can say is that it contained ground meat, onions and herbs (salt and pepper as per usual) and the bread you took out the middle, that was all mixed up in a bowl after the bread was crumbed, I can`t even say if they used an Egg binder or something, I just dont remember, Sorry


YT, are you referring to Roti John by any chance?


----------



## Candocook (Feb 21, 2007)

Crostini/bruschetta.  Toast the baguette slices. Offer roasted red pepper, goat cheese, capers. Or olive tapenade and goat cheese. Or roasted tomato pesto and goat cheese and capers. Or tomato bruschetta topping from Costco. Or foie gras with pear confiture. Caramelized onions with goat cheese.


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 21, 2007)

"Or foie gras with pear confiture"

Yawza!!  Thx!


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 21, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> YT, are you referring to Roti John by any chance?



I don`t know, maybe?
as I said it was such a long time ago and I wasn`t paying FULL attention (as usual) so I really couldn`t say 100%.
but you might be right 

got any sources with pics? I might know if I see it


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 21, 2007)

This is my hands-down favorite:

Crab & Artichoke Crostini

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

One 6-ounce can crabmeat
One 15-ounce can artichoke hearts, drained & chopped
2 Tablespoons mayonnaise
2 Tablespoons sour cream
Ground cayenne pepper to taste
Paprika (optional)
Approx. 2 cups grated Parmesan cheese
Six 1" thick diagonal slices of an Italian or French baguette

Mix first 4 ingredients together, along with a few dashes of cayenne pepper to taste. Stir in one cup of grated Parmesan.

Spread mixture thickly on top of slices of bread, top with additional cup of Parmesan cheese, & sprinkle lightly with a little additional cayenne pepper, or regular paprika.

Bake in oven for approx. 15 minutes or until heated through. If you prefer a browner topping, you can broil the pieces briefly.

Serve as an appetizer, or as a light supper along with a green salad.


----------



## chave982 (Feb 21, 2007)

That recipe sounds really tasty, Breezy, but that's A LOT of parmesan cheese!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 21, 2007)

But it's worth it - lol!!!!


----------



## Essiebunny (Feb 21, 2007)

Bruschetta is a delicious and easy way to go. We had some with just chopped tomatoes, garlic and basil on Sunday. So delicious!


----------



## Constance (Feb 21, 2007)

How about making some bagna cauda? I just posted the recipe under garlic dishe. It's sooooo good! Just make sure your SO eats some too!


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 22, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I don`t know, maybe?
> as I said it was such a long time ago and I wasn`t paying FULL attention (as usual) so I really couldn`t say 100%.
> but you might be right
> 
> got any sources with pics? I might know if I see it


 Here are some pics of Roti John.


----------



## SDRecipeGirl (Feb 22, 2007)

*I just made a "Greek Crostini" the other day with baguette.

It was basically a homemade hummus (or storebought) on slightly toasted baguette, topped with a mixture of (1 T. olive oil, 2 T. finely chopped celery and 8 large pitted green olives seasoned w/ salt and pepper).  Just sprinkle the mixture on top of the hummus and drizzle w/ olive oil.  Top with fresh ground pepper.  I suppose you could add some sprinkled feta too.

Served it to my son's teachers for a luncheon and had good feedback.

Lori*


----------



## chave982 (Feb 22, 2007)

Okay, I noticed a lot of you mentioning making either bruschetta or crostini.  

Probably a dumb question, but what's the difference between the two?  Is it just what ingredients you put on top, or how you prepare it?


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's one I do that most everyone can't stop eating:
Swiss Crab Bites
1/2 cup mayo
1 tsp. lemon  juice
1/4 tsp. curry powder
2 green onions, chopped
1 5 oz tin crabmeat
1 cup shredded swiss cheese
Thinly sliced baguette.....Put mound of mixture on baguette.Bake in 425F oven for 10-12 min.....ENJOY!!!


----------



## velochic (Feb 24, 2007)

chave982 said:
			
		

> Okay, I noticed a lot of you mentioning making either bruschetta or crostini.
> 
> Probably a dumb question, but what's the difference between the two?  Is it just what ingredients you put on top, or how you prepare it?



I've only had one year of college Italian, a few years ago, but I'll try to help.

Technically, "crostini" means "little toasts" in Italian.  You toast very thinly sliced bread, then top it after it comes out of the oven.

Bruschetta comes from the Italian "bruscare" which has something to do with grilling... and I believe you top the thicker bread slices BEFORE putting them in the oven... or grilling them.

So, I would treat "crostini" as thin, toasted breads that are topped after baking off and bruschetta as thicker breads that are topped and cooked all-together in the oven or over a grill.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 24, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Here are some pics of Roti John.



it`s non of those (although they all looks Lovely).
it`s Closer to: Google ÁðïôåëÝóìáôá Eéêüíùí ãéá http://www.hickoryfarms.com/hf_assets/images/shop/product/p1062b.jpg
or the hot pocket Subs here: Google ÁðïôåëÝóìáôá Eéêüíùí ãéá http://www.qffintl.com/pdf/april_2006/images/qf04_nam3_4c.jpg

Honestly, as much I`de Like to claim credit for this idea as a new recipe, I have seen it before but I just can`t remember where or further details about it. I Could be wrong but I Think it MAY have been a Russian recipe?


----------

